# Olentangy River 7/15/13



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

I hit the olentangy river for the first time today, it was really muddy and the current was fast. I am happy to report that I managed to catch a solid 16" smallmouth and a little largemouth despite the conditions. Both fish came off a spinnerbait fished around areas where the current was either slack or slightly broken.


----------



## bcrowe2012 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice fish! nice video too. Your havin wayyy better luck than I am with all these raging rivers and flooded lakes lol. The ponds I normally fish are not even really producing much after all this rain.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice! I think you have the first photographed fish caught from the "destroyed fishery" that is the old 5th ave. dam impoundment.....I say "destroyed fishery" in an extremely sarcastic tone.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Haha thanks, I only got to fish for a couple hours, I was going to fish more but some guys planting trees said I had to leave. I'm thinking about heading back tomo to a different part of the river where construction isn't going on, any suggestions? The only condition is that the water needs to be shore accessible.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

The bike trail hugs the river, and there is no shortage of places to wade or bank fish. There is a low head dam about 3/4 mile upstream of that spot, and you can access the river from both sides because the bike bridge crosses there.



> some guys planting trees said I had to leave.


...very funny......


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> I was going to fish more but some guys planting trees said I had to leave


Yeah the contractors are a bit like beavers, territorial and not friendly to intruders *G*

That work is moving northward, flee that way and you can get ahead of them. And, you should watch these gauges to know what flow to expect:

below the dam:

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?c...format=gif_default&period=31&site_no=03225500

at Wilson Bridge:

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?c...format=gif_default&period=31&site_no=03226800

Right now they have a LOT of water to get out of the reservoir so the river will be high for a while.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Thats pretty sweet, I know that outfall/hole area pretty well as I used to jog along there. Prior to the Dam removal that wasn't even a hole/eddy/current break there, not to mention there wasn't any suitable habitat for smallmouth, period. Now your're catching them in chocolate milk raging water. Should be some good fishing once the water comes down.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah I saw that there was a dam removal, so before it was removed, the water there was not suitable for bass? I guess I moved here at the right time haha, how long ago was the dam removed?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Yeah I saw that there was a dam removal, so before it was removed, the water there was not suitable for bass? I guess I moved here at the right time haha, how long ago was the dam removed?


Dam removal would have been about 8 months ago (I think?). Before it was removed all you could catch from that area were Largemouth and Carp, and the LM's were few and far between. Like you see that stretch of bank line just north of where you were fishing? All of that used to be covered by a stagnant pool of water, with an almost pure muck bottom.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

What video equipment are you using nice perspective!

Carpe Diem


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

I just got a gopro hero 3 black as my graduation present, its an awesome hatcam! My previous hatcam was a tachyon ops hd, and the gopro blows it out of the water in every category except weight.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Yeah I saw that there was a dam removal, so before it was removed, the water there was not suitable for bass? I guess I moved here at the right time haha, how long ago was the dam removed?


You missed a show here. There was a member who was furious at dam removals, to the point of disrupting a public event about the 5th Ave dam.

plink plink plink plink plink plink plink this was 8/28/2012


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Haha wow, why was that member upset? It seems like the dam removal is a good thing, is it not?


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes it is a wonderful thing. Allows for migration 

Carpe Diem


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

If the city wanted to save money they could also leave the dam and build a fish ladder, that would allow for migration, you ever hear of those? They use to have them at my river in philly.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Haha wow, why was that member upset? It seems like the dam removal is a good thing, is it not?


This member had exclusive access to launch his boat in the pool behind the dam. He would launch his boat then film TV shows with the horseshoe in the background. He was more or less upset that "his" (literally he was the only one allowed back there in a boat) fishing hole was going to disappear. He argued that once the Dam was removed you weren't going to be able to catch anything...


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> He argued that once the Dam was removed you weren't going to be able to catch anything


FLOW was saying the fish diversity and populations were suffering in the stagnant water behind the dam. While the event was going on, someone in the river below us caught a fish. The member then started yelling NOW YOU TELL ME THERE'S NO FISH IN THAT RIVER but the guy fishing was below the dam, not fishing the pool behind the dam.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> This member had exclusive access to launch his boat in the pool behind the dam. He would launch his boat then film TV shows with the horseshoe in the background. He was more or less upset that "his" (literally he was the only one allowed back there in a boat) fishing hole was going to disappear. He argued that once the Dam was removed you weren't going to be able to catch anything...


Where is the launch? I never realized he had exclusive access to anything. Interesting.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Where is the launch? I never realized he had exclusive access to anything. Interesting.


I believe Mushi knows where he put in, im nearly certain he was the only one able to get access to said spot, although I could be wrong.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

I was in this very spot today. No luck. Used spinner bait, grub, senkos, crawdad. Had most bites on grub rigged weedless. A friends GF caught a cat, two little bass on worm and bobber.


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

Putty said:


> I was in this very spot today. No luck. Used spinner bait, grub, senkos, crawdad. Had most bites on grub rigged weedless. A friends GF caught a cat, two little bass on worm and bobber.


Thats the thing about bass fishing, you could catch 30 bass in one spot one day, then go back the very next and get skunked. Each day the conditions change and you gotta adapt by using experimenting with different techniques and locations.


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, I saw three guys on that small pool under the bridge this evening. Not sure if they caught anything.


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

acklac7 said:


> This member had exclusive access to launch his boat in the pool behind the dam. He would launch his boat then film TV shows with the horseshoe in the background. He was more or less upset that "his" (literally he was the only one allowed back there in a boat) fishing hole was going to disappear. He argued that once the Dam was removed you weren't going to be able to catch anything...


Was this "Fishing with Joe" by chance?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

1rod1reelfishing said:


> Thats the thing about bass fishing, you could catch 30 bass in one spot one day, then go back the very next and get skunked. Each day the conditions change and you gotta adapt by using experimenting with different techniques and locations.


Yeah...was a bit aggravated. .



tsproperty said:


> Yeah, I saw three guys on that small pool under the bridge this evening. Not sure if they caught anything.


That was probably us.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> He argued that once the Dam was removed you weren't going to be able to catch anything...


He had a mournful video about a lowhead removal by Delaware, a fishing pool gone, leaving nothing but bare cobbles. It even had the sad plinking piano music in the background like in a commercial.


----------

